# How To Mill It?



## HomeBody (Oct 15, 2012)

I picked up a whole walnut tree that had been in a barn for 30 yrs. Two sections, the main trunk and the upper part with 2 crotches. I was after the crotches for gunstocks, which are great, but now I have this log to deal with. The log is 10' long. Bark and sapwood are long gone and I have left 21" dia. at both ends of heartwood. 
I have a Logosol M7/Stihl 660 and I'm not sure what to do with the log. It probably has no gunstock blanks that I'd be interested in. All straight grain.
It's a bigger log than I think I want to tackle with the CSM. I'm new to this CSM thing. 
Any ideas on how I should cut it so I might sell it later? Gary


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 15, 2012)

Bowl blanks for turners are always in demand, I think a lfrb is 5" high. Mill some 5" thick and you wont have to make so many passes with the saw. lfrb's are easy to ship too. Make a couple of passes at 5/4 until you get boards as wide as a lfrb and then cut a 5" monster slab that you can then cut into blocks for shipping. 2 1/2" to 3" book matched slabs would be good for table tops and could bring a good price if you can find the right buyer.


----------



## Mizer (Oct 15, 2012)

Or, some 21" wide live edge 6/4 boards for table tops or cut in 5' section for coffee table tops.


----------



## HomeBody (Oct 16, 2012)

That gives me a couple of ideas. Thanks for the tips. Gary


----------

